# Delete



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Delete


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out Cajun Fishing Adventures lodge in Buras, LA.


----------



## mlanz (Jun 30, 2020)

All depends on river level and water temps.

river on NOLA gauge 5’ or less. River is “green”. Fish will be in river close to marina. Higher than that further out. Late October trout may be in diversions. Crazy rodeo fishing. Double rig grub tails and fill cooler. Mostly smaller trout. Bit of advice. Grab hand clicker/counter. 4 guys. 15 fish limit (double check that limit number) makes for hard counting. Clicker helps.

all depends on river level in Venice.

Hire guide first day. Especially if fish aren’t in river. Navigating Venice area is not like anywhere else on gulf.

bonus flounder pretty common that time year plus sheepshead. Nothing like watching them crush shrimp on popping cork. There no place like LA.

ill be there Oct 9-16 breaking in my new to me EC Vantage. Sold offshore boat last year so this skiff thing is whole new world to me.
Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

Have been to both Delacroix and Venice for tournaments. Both are phenomenal. For a blind trip (i.e. pic a day and we are going), I would probably go stay in Venice and make a day trip over to Delacroix. If it is blowing, can still sight fish behind the cane grass. You would have to navigate the Mississippi out of Venice depending on where you ran though. Just my opinion, can’t go wrong either way over there.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is the Sportsman's Lodge in Venice. You can pull your boat right up. Venice Sportsmans Lodge – Southern Way Charters


----------



## skiffhalljr (May 12, 2017)

If I were to make the decision right now, I would pick Venice. Water has been dirty all over Delacroix for the last couple of months with these persistent west winds. I know people are finding some clean water in Venice right with the low river. Having said that, Delacroix would be much easier to navigate and find fish. Sweetwater marina has some cabins you can stay in and you should be able to find some trout in the marsh that time of year. In all honesty, you can not go wrong with either one.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

With the latest predictions of up to 15 inches of rain possible off Hurricane Laura, assessing the water may take a little while.

I've stayed at Cajun Fishing Adventures in Buras and fished with one of their top guides. Nice facility, good food and easy access to the river or southeast marshes for trout and reds.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Be prepared to move based on conditions. Hard to tell what the water will be like - I've stayed in Venice and had to drive back to the north to find better water.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

jglidden said:


> Hellooooooo everybody!
> 
> A group of buddies and I have always talked about doing a Louisiana trip for some big redfish. I think we may try and make that happen this October. Our home waters are all spread out from the Panhandle, Mosquito Lagoon, Ozello, TB, to ENP. So we have some general fish sense but also really enjoy tactfully exploring new water.
> 
> ...










3-5 feet of water cajun thunder and shrimp. Get your limit of trout and head home


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the input everyone! (except @Bryson Turner )


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Learning as a I here... I saw that Cocodrie is the same distance me as Venice. Any advantage or disadvantage to going there over Venice?


----------



## skiffhalljr (May 12, 2017)

I only fish the east side of the river (Delacroix/Hopedale) and know people who do really well in Venice. For redfish, you can not get better than those two areas. I am not saying that you couldn't find redfish in Lafitte, Cocodrie, Houma or anywhere else, just that it will not be much better than those two. To help me understand, are you specifically wanting to sight cast redfish? Venice gives you a lot of other options for different fish but it is very dependent on river levels if you are sight fishing. Delacroix is mostly going to have tons of redfish and some trout on the inside that time of year. One option is to stay in Delacroix and you will only be a 15-20 minute drive from Hopedale/Biloxi if you want to fish that side instead. There should always be some clean water between Hopedale/Biloxi marsh/Delacroix. Im sure I will be poking around the marsh many weekends between now and October so I could give you some recent intel if you chose to stay on our side of the river.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks @skiffhalljr 

We are hoping to sight fish the entire time. Would that make Venice a volatile option?


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

jglidden said:


> Thanks @skiffhalljr
> 
> We are hoping to sight fish the entire time. Would that make Venice a volatile option?


If you're going to sight fish the whole time I'd strongly suggest the smaller cajun thunder and no weight on your shrimp. Lead those trout a solid 2 foot or you will spook them.


----------



## skiffhalljr (May 12, 2017)

jglidden said:


> Thanks @skiffhalljr
> 
> We are hoping to sight fish the entire time. Would that make Venice a volatile option?


Definitely more volatile. With Venice you trade consistency for the potential of fishing the best estuary for redfish in the world.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Bryson Turner said:


> If you're going to sight fish the whole time I'd strongly suggest the smaller cajun thunder and no weight on your shrimp. Lead those trout a solid 2 foot or you will spook them.


I'm gonna start calling my Gurlgers "Cajun Thunders"


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

skiffhalljr said:


> I only fish the east side of the river (Delacroix/Hopedale) and know people who do really well in Venice. For redfish, you can not get better than those two areas. I am not saying that you couldn't find redfish in* Lafitte, Cocodrie, Houma* or anywhere else, just that it will not be much better than those two. To help me understand, are you specifically wanting to sight cast redfish? Venice gives you a lot of other options for different fish but it is very dependent on river levels if you are sight fishing. Delacroix is mostly going to have tons of redfish and some trout on the inside that time of year. One option is to stay in Delacroix and you will only be a 15-20 minute drive from Hopedale/Biloxi if you want to fish that side instead. There should always be some clean water between Hopedale/Biloxi marsh/Delacroix. Im sure I will be poking around the marsh many weekends between now and October so I could give you some recent intel if you chose to stay on our side of the river.


Way less people over that way. There is a reason some well known guides have moved over to that fishery.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Cameron


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> Cameron


Bring a tent....


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

skiffhalljr said:


> I only fish the east side of the river (Delacroix/Hopedale) and know people who do really well in Venice. For redfish, you can not get better than those two areas. I am not saying that you couldn't find redfish in Lafitte, Cocodrie, Houma or anywhere else, just that it will not be much better than those two. To help me understand, are you specifically wanting to sight cast redfish? Venice gives you a lot of other options for different fish but it is very dependent on river levels if you are sight fishing. Delacroix is mostly going to have tons of redfish and some trout on the inside that time of year. One option is to stay in Delacroix and you will only be a 15-20 minute drive from Hopedale/Biloxi if you want to fish that side instead. There should always be some clean water between Hopedale/Biloxi marsh/Delacroix. Im sure I will be poking around the marsh many weekends between now and October so I could give you some recent intel if you chose to stay on our side of the river.


Cocodrie is a terrible fishery, no one should go there.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

It got wiped out by Marco


----------



## Bradfew1 (Jun 25, 2015)

.


----------

